# My first solo album! (not an EP this time!)



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

After more than 10 years working on it, my first album will be official this January 28!

I can say it reflects all I've learned from Sintesis, Omara Portuondo and the rest of artists I've worked with but specially it talks about the music I like to hear: Weather Report, Tribal Tech, Rush, Wes Montgomery... 

Here is a short video about how I mixed one of the songs: 



This song is free to download from Bandcamp: 


The full album can be streamed up to 5 times for FREE but I was able to generate a discount code with 95% off for Guitars Canada members just in case someone wants to buy, just enter GC95OFF at checkout, this is my way to say thanks for teaching me so many things about guitar and being patient with me all these years: 


Thanks one more time to GC members @greco and @mhammer for being so kind to listen to all the songs and provide solid feedback. Any kind of comments are welcome! Thanks!

Ps. Please, can someone can help me reposting the links as I seem to be unable to figure it out?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Downloaded the album - The demo track sounds great.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Alex said:


> Downloaded the album - The demo track sounds great.


Thank you Alex! I saw what to you did, thank you!!!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

My pleasure. I'm listening to it now and really enjoying the album. The 2nd clip with that nod to Zawinul/WR was well done. cheers.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

This sounds great - very nice work! Great guitar playing too!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Congrats. Takes a lot of Effort to compose/record/mix/finalize an album.

You should be proud of yourself


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Gone through all 8 tracks several times so far. An extremely enjoyable listen. Hard to believe the musicians were not all in the same room. A very mature sound. Hard rocking in places, funky in others, smooth and soothing in others.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> After more than 10 years working on it, my first album will be official this January 28!
> 
> Thanks one more time to GC members @greco and @mhammer for being so kind to listen to all the songs and provide solid feedback.


Congratulations Andrei!! 

Well done, my friend.

Just to clarify, @mhammer deserves all the credit for all of the listening and providing of feedback this time around. 

@amagras (Andrei) did send the tracks to me in advance but I have been unable to provide feedback due to other demands on my time at the moment. However, I certainly am enjoying listening!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great technique! Sounds really good. Checked out the first track or two, but gotta get ready for a trip tomorrow. I will get back to the rest later and pass it along as well. Thanks.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you so much Alex, doriangrey, djmarcelca, Mark, Dave and KapnKrunch for listening and commenting, I cannot find words to express my gratitude for your feedback!!!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I made this video today of me playing one of the songs through Positive Grid BIAS:


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I am blown away by the amount of work you've done recording/mixing etc!

sounds great, purchased, thanks!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

bolero said:


> I am blown away by the amount of work you've done recording/mixing etc!
> 
> sounds great, purchased, thanks!


Thank you so much @bolero!! Just received the email, that was awesome!! I am very very grateful!!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

mix song 2 is what Ive heard so far and I love the git,very tastey. also great posting of the tech side


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nicely played and recorded! I like it.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

jimmy c g said:


> mix song 2 is what Ive heard so far and I love the git,very tastey. also great posting of the tech side





Mooh said:


> Very nicely played and recorded! I like it.


Thank you very very much! I feel honored with your comments!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

amagras said:


> I made this video today of me playing one of the songs through Positive Grid BIAS:


I purchaed the album and am looking forward to listening to it. 10 years! What a great accomplishment! Congratulations.

Oh and nice guitar.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

StratCat said:


> I purchaed the album and am looking forward to listening to it. 10 years! What a great accomplishment! Congratulations.
> 
> Oh and nice guitar.


Thank a lot!!! I just saw the notification from Bandcamp and was checking your youtube, interesting music! 
Thanks again!!! I'll try to find the NAD of that Strat and send you the link.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm through the first 2 songs and really like it. Takes me back to years ago listening to The Rippingtons and Steve Rodby/Ross Traut.

Well done Andrei!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

amagras said:


> I made this video today of me playing one of the songs through Positive Grid BIAS:


That Strat sounds wonderful and you have some really cool funky Licks...definitely going to check out your album. Sounds great so far


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Scotty said:


> That Strat sounds wonderful and you have some really cool funky Licks...definitely going to check out your album. Sounds great so far


Thank you very much for that Scotty!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I made a new video to show the plugins and automation used in the song #6 of the album:




It might be too fast because I had to show everything in 4m21s which is the time of the track but fell free to pause
Thanks for the wonderful support GC!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

amagras said:


> I made a new video to show the plugins and automation used in the song #6 of the album:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Delete


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

amagras said:


> I made a new video to show the plugins and automation used in the song #6 of the album:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That rhythm section is killer man! Awesome track overall. Nice work!

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Somehow I missed this post. Great music, great playing, great production. Got all your albums and will listen to them tomorrow. Hope to see you live sometimes i Toronto!

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

It's an honour guys. Thanks!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I thought it would be a good idea to update the song of the original post with a version properly mastered for youtube. It should be more dynamic and pleasant to the ear...hopefully.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

amagras said:


> I made this video today of me playing one of the songs through Positive Grid BIAS:


Great stuff, I missed this thread somehow the first time around. Thanks for bringing it back  
Just downloaded it, your keeping me company tonight as I clean up and get the kids lunches ready for tomorrow.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

vokey design said:


> Great stuff, I missed this thread somehow the first time around. Thanks for bringing it back
> Just downloaded it, your keeping me company tonight as I clean up and get the kids lunches ready for tomorrow.


Very appreciated! Looking forward to hear what you think! Thanks!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It touched my soul! This music made me feel so good! 

I loved it! Awesome!


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

amagras said:


> Very appreciated! Looking forward to hear what you think! Thanks!


Just finished the first listen through, very nice. There was a section in "Alternative interpretation of what you just said" that I thought I was listening to these guys









Now I just have to get it off my computer and get it through my stereo so I can have a proper listen.

Thanks again for posting.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you guys! The credits are included as an additional download in the same site. "Alternative interpretation" features guitarist Bob Nagy who has records with bassist Gary Willis from Tribal Tech.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Great sounding album. I'll be buying it today.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

luker0 said:


> Great sounding album. I'll be buying it today.


That is highly appreciated, I might not become whealty by selling jazz rock music but the support I've received from the members of CG touches my soul every time and remind me of not to give up trying to make a music that goes beyond Drake and Katy Perry. Thank you very much guys!


----------

